# Vintage Bike Bug front engine for sale



## mattzman (Nov 10, 2015)

Please check out my ebay auction:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bikebug-Motor-for-a-Bicycle-RARE-Tanaka-bike-engine-/321916796003?hash=item4af3bc7c63:g:AhgAAOSwAYtWQRXw


----------



## bricycle (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE!
You can have this post in "Stuff on eBay and Craigs List" area, but not Sale -trade area without a price and location.


----------

